# Founder Rigging in Tandem



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I picked up some of ChickenBoys shrimp lures yesterday and want to rig up in tandem. I have never used a tandem rig but I know they work and have seen it via pics ..I am going to use 30# fluro but I need to know the lengths of ea. leader, if you can help, I'd aprreciate any and all comments.. jig weights and size too!! :question::question::question::question::question:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

1/8 oz about 8 - 10 inches apart for me


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm gonna piggy back a question on this one. What's the best way to rig, like a Speck Rig with a double drop leader, or how do yall do it?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I rig tandom all the time. i use the threeway swivels and 2 drops of leader line. 1 drop about 13-16" and the other about 18-20". While i don't use any weight, there are some that do like Jean the Rollover Pass guy. That's a dude that catches fish. 

Seems like Boliver has several Old guys that throw a tandem rig. A construction dude on Boliver is the one that showed me. Once I saw his set-up and remembered Jeans set-up.....i went for it!!

Chicken Boy lure look to me like they would be prefect for that application.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag


V-Bottom said:


> I picked up some of ChickenBoys shrimp lures yesterday and want to rig up in tandem. I have never used a tandem rig but I know they work and have seen it via pics ..I am going to use 30# fluro but I need to know the lengths of ea. leader, if you can help, I'd aprreciate any and all comments.. jig weights and size too!! :question::question::question::question::question:


For flounder you don't need 30lb. fluorocarbon.Is better to use 10lb.-14lb. fluorocarbon leader IMO.

I never fish with "ChickenBoys" lures,i use another soft bait and i like,1/16oz., 1/8oz. GAMAKATSU jigs size 2.

When i don't catch flounder with my soft bait what i use ,maybe i try "ChickenBoys" lures,but until now i don't need another lures because i was catching many flounder with my lures.

Good luck,

Jean


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

while 30# MAY be too heavy...I'm thinking TEETH.......rocks maybe at least 20# would be fine.....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

When I fish for flounder in the fall, I use 20lb flouro and simply take about 3 or 4 feet of leader, tie an 1/8th ounce jig head on each end, create a loop not at around 1/3rd of the length and hook it to a swivel with a snap hook.

I never have any problem with tangles etc.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I use 25 lb test. And fish tandem 1/3 of the time. It always amazes me which one catches the fish. It is always 1/2 on the front one and 1/2 on the back one it seems. Three times in last 12 months I have caught 2 fish at the same time. That is always a fun challenge trying to reel that in


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

In N. Carolina and maybe here as well, the "short" leader was used to "Attract", i.e. maybe white in color, and the long leader, maybe, red and white will nail the flattie!! Does this set up sound like its "on track!"


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been using this tandem rig for years. 

I put a small barrell swivel on my main line, followed by a small bead, and then another small barrell swivel. From the first barrell swivel I tie my shorter dropper, and my longer from the bottom swivel. Obviously my heavier jig head would be on the bottom, if I were using two different sizes.

This rig allows two fish to pull in seperate directions should you hook two at the same time. I have had numerous breakoffs and lost fish with three way swivel rigs, because something had to give.

Try this rig out and let me know how it works for you!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks, I will make some like that too......what? 10" and the other 20"??


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> Thanks, I will make some like that too......what? 10" and the other 20"??


Whatever length you want, and whatever is most castable for you V-Bottom..... I usually do about 12" top and 18" bottom. The pics I posted was just a quick one I threw together for this thread.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

OK......


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> OK......


:cheers:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Help*

Thats what makes this site so popular...People helping People THX ..cva34


----------



## duckboy007 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ranger, thanks for that pic! Gonna try that next time.

Silly question, but this catches more than just flounder, depending on where you throw it. Right?


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

duckboy007 said:


> Ranger, thanks for that pic! Gonna try that next time.
> 
> Silly question, but this catches more than just flounder, depending on where you throw it. Right?


Duckboy- ABSOLUTELY!!! And whatever baits you decide to tie on! I use the 2.5" Storm Swim Shads for schooling Bass, Sassy Shads for Specks under the lights at night, Gulp! on one and regular plastics on the other, etc. It's a good tool to narrow down colors as well. Try two totally different colors and see which one the fish prefer... The possibilities are endless!

*NOTE*: Mr. Jean Scrutu uses a tandem rig at Rollover as well. Just look at all the fish HE catches! This rig could be modified to look like his too. Just add your egg sinkers on your line first, add your beads like he does, then proceed with the rig I'm describing.

Here is a picture of his rig._ Sorry if i stole your picture for education purposes Jean!_


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Good idea, I'll even give that a try in freshwater for white bass, thanks.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

jrabq said:


> Good idea, I'll even give that a try in freshwater for white bass, thanks.


Uhmmmmm...... It works for Whites juuuuuuuuuuuuuust fine too. LOL No problem!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> while 30# MAY be too heavy...I'm thinking TEETH.......rocks maybe at least 20# would be fine.....


:texasflag I was catching many flounder at ROLLOVER PASS with 8lb. flourocarbon in clear water.But because sometime some big red fish bite now i use 14lb ,in not so clear water.Belive me 14lb. is enough you don't need 20lb.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

jrabq said:


> Good idea, I'll even give that a try in freshwater for white bass, thanks.


:texasflag I was catching many white bass on the bank below LIVINGSTON DAM on TRINITY RIVER,TEXAS using jig in tandem with bass assassin curly shad 2"chartreuse silver glitter.With the same rig i was catching many specks,redfish ,black drum,flounder at ROLLOVER PASS.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

thanx, but gotta try 20# first........just sayin'


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Ranger373V said:


> I have been using this tandem rig for years.
> 
> I put a small barrell swivel on my main line, followed by a small bead, and then another small barrell swivel. From the first barrell swivel I tie my shorter dropper, and my longer from the bottom swivel. Obviously my heavier jig head would be on the bottom, if I were using two different sizes.
> 
> ...


I like this setup. I will try it and let you know if it works for me.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

hmmm i'm thinking I might start using a tandem rig now. It looks intriguing. Pretty sure it just caught the fisherman....


Clint


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

clint623 said:


> Pretty sure it just caught the fisherman....
> Clint


And many times proven to catch fish.
I ALWAYS have some TTF Killer Double Shad rigs with me for flounder and trout.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag For big specks i was using this rig(and the 8.5lb. speckled trout catch by me at ROLLOVER PASS):


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

wow.....making some now!!!


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag For big specks i was using this rig(and the 8.5lb. speckled trout catch by me at ROLLOVER PASS):


NICE, Jean! WTG!!


----------



## duckboy007 (Jun 17, 2012)

I just rigged one up for the morning! Will post results.


----------



## flyntus (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome idea and great pics, Ranger373V! I am gonna try it.

Flyntus


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

flyntus said:


> Awesome idea and great pics, Ranger373V! I am gonna try it.
> 
> Flyntus


Thanks Flyntus! Let us know how it works for you!


----------



## flyntus (Apr 27, 2012)

And thanks, Jean. Because men like you and Ranger share with us youngsters (I'm 40), we can chase our dreams!


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

flyntus said:


> And thanks, Jean. *Because men like you and Ranger share with us youngsters (I'm 40)*, we can chase our dreams!


Dude.....I'm only a year older than you, but I can't speak for Jean, LOL! Thanks.:headknock LOL!!!! J/K. Happy to share!


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Came across this one as an example... Fayette County Bass on the tandem rig. Don't let the line fool you. The bottom dropper was hung up on the hook of the top bait.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Dang....nice fish Greg!


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Great thread here gentlemen! A wealth of knowledge indeed. I have to ask, what retrieve do you'all prefeer? Are you bouncing it, dragging it, or are you just mixing it up?


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

teamburns said:


> Dang....nice fish Greg!


Thanks Henry!



KingTut said:


> Great thread here gentlemen! A wealth of knowledge indeed. I have to ask, what retrieve do you'all prefeer? Are you bouncing it, dragging it, or are you just mixing it up?


KingTut- Mix it up! Let the fish tell you how they want it! The best part is that it gives them multiple targets to zone in on.


----------



## flyntus (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, Jean and Ranger. I did very well with the rig on Saturday. I only fished for two hours near the Coast Guard Base in Galveston. In 10 minutes, I landed a 15 inch flounder. I was so excited and didn't know if I would catch anything else, I kept it. This was the first flounder I have ever actually caught on my own, without coaching or help. Then, I kept catching sandtrout, some of them pretty big...to 15-17" or so, with an occasional spec. I varied my retrieve, did some slow reeling, some quicker reeling, some twitching, and some bottom bouncing. Started getting more strikes by bottom bouncing and pulled in a 19" flounder. I was so happy!! I was using one chartreuse curly tail and one red curly tail. The trout were hitting the chartreuse and the flounder were hitting the red. I kept getting hits and do to my lack of patience, I would try and set the hook every time I felt a bump. Numerous red curly tails came back tail-less!....bitten off right behind the hook. Thank you guys for the great information and pics. It definitely helped me be successful on Saturday. Came home with one nice spec, and two nice flounder!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Ranger373V said:


> I have been using this tandem rig for years.
> 
> I put a small barrell swivel on my main line, followed by a small bead, and then another small barrell swivel. From the first barrell swivel I tie my shorter dropper, and my longer from the bottom swivel. Obviously my heavier jig head would be on the bottom, if I were using two different sizes.
> 
> ...


Cool idea. I too use the 3-way and so far have only ever caught 1 at a time, but my biggest last year was right at 20".

Did you have your line break or the 3-way?

For me I have several made up of 3-way with 10" and 20" drops of 40# to 1/16-1/16, 1/8-1/8, and 1/16-1/8. I mainly use curly tail gulp or jigs and did well last year. Looking forward to the fall.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

flyntus said:


> Thanks, Jean and Ranger. I did very well with the rig on Saturday. I only fished for two hours near the Coast Guard Base in Galveston. In 10 minutes, I landed a 15 inch flounder. I was so excited and didn't know if I would catch anything else, I kept it. This was the first flounder I have ever actually caught on my own, without coaching or help. Then, I kept catching sandtrout, some of them pretty big...to 15-17" or so, with an occasional spec. I varied my retrieve, did some slow reeling, some quicker reeling, some twitching, and some bottom bouncing. Started getting more strikes by bottom bouncing and pulled in a 19" flounder. I was so happy!! I was using one chartreuse curly tail and one red curly tail. The trout were hitting the chartreuse and the flounder were hitting the red. I kept getting hits and do to my lack of patience, I would try and set the hook every time I felt a bump. Numerous red curly tails came back tail-less!....bitten off right behind the hook. Thank you guys for the great information and pics. It definitely helped me be successful on Saturday. Came home with one nice spec, and two nice flounder!


:[email protected],

Congratulation!!I am happy because my rig work for you to ,not just for me.

Good luck!!,

Jean


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Flyntus! That is fantastic!!!!!! I'm glad to hear a good report! Now you have another tool in your fishing tool box! Way to go!


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

*Weight?*

any weight on that rig?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

JFolm said:


> 1/8 oz about 8 - 10 inches apart for me


This. Just tie each jig head on either end of liter then double over, lower one end a few inches then tie a loop in the bend of the liter. Simple and works fine, I don't use tricked out beads or weight jingle jangles, just two jig heads.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

All the time i use some extra weight on the line (3-5 sliding egg sinkers 1/8 oz. and between colored beads for rattle effect).I use 1/16 oz.-1/8 oz. GAMAKATSU crappie jigs.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> All the time i use some extra weight on the line (3-5 sliding egg sinkers 1/8 oz. and between colored beads for rattle effect).I use 1/16 oz.-1/8 oz. GAMAKATSU crappie jigs.


I'll just use 1/4oz jigs if the tide is ripping and you need to get the bait down quick. I'm not superstitious enough to add ornaments or jingles to fishing rigs. That stuff has got to be more of a confidence issue for the fisherman.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Remember.......flatties are "sight feeders".....add the flash


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> Remember.......flatties are "sight feeders".....add the flash


Add whatever makes you happy


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

bragwell said:


> Add whatever makes you happy


a small disco ball? that would rule.......:rotfl:


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag


bragwell said:


> Add whatever makes you happy


I don't say you must fish like me ,just i was saying how i am fishing,if is good or not i still fishing so and sometimes i catch some fish too...


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> I don't say you must fish like me ,just i was saying how i am fishing,if is good or not i still fishing so and sometimes i catch some fish too...


I know you catch fish Mr. Jean. You have fishing Rollover down to a science sir. Nice fish BTW.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd like to see Jean deck some trout at Rollover. When I get over there next ill drop by and say hello.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I can show you some specks catch by me at ROLLOVER PASS with the same rig with extra weight and GAMAKATSU crappie jigs,in this spring :


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Some really nice ones there Jean.


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Wanted to say thank you to Ranger and Jean for sharing this rig. I think it's a great setup and had great success with it under the causeway lights this weekend.

The swivel being able to slide up and down the main line helped on a few double hook ups. I had a little trouble casting into the wind and the wind blowing the lead, weightless lure (the one on the main line) far short of where the heavier, bottom lure was landing, but that was the only issue I had. After adjusting my cast a bit, I was getting them where they needed to go.

Cheers and tight lines


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Some rig it almost like a drop shot rig with the bottom weight being the jig head and the weightless hook tied up the line


----------

